# DECA Internet Connection Question



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Can the ethernet cable from the DECA adapter be connected to a Powerline connection instead of directly to the router? The powerlines are pretty much a direct connection, correct. I apologize if this has been asked before. I could not find it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vinny* said:


> Can the ethernet cable from the DECA adapter be connected to a Powerline connection instead of directly to the router? The powerlines are pretty much a direct connection, correct. I apologize if this has been asked before. I could not find it.


Whatever way you can get it to your router. The traffic isn't MRV, so you can get by with less.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Whatever way you can get it to your router. The traffic isn't MRV, so you can get by with less.


Thank you.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Whatever way you can get it to your router. The traffic isn't MRV, so you can get by with less.


Success!!!!!

Successful DECA connection to the router via Powerline.


----------

